# expanding phone memory when using windows mobile 6.1



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

hey,
i recently bought a samsung omnia and set it up to recieve my emails...suddenly it says
"Storage memory is critically low. If the storage memory is not increased, other programs may not be able to start. Use file explorer to delete files that are no longer needed or move some files to a storage card."
i have moved basically EVERYTHING to my storage card... and i'm just wondering if i could expand it, e.g with windows (for PC) we can make several partitions and extend them if we want to, i'm just wondering if we can do the same for windows mobile...


----------

